
Samsung Will Replace Current Note7 with New One - vladootz
https://news.samsung.com/global/statement-on-galaxy-note7
======
alblue
Note that there is a more recent statement from Samsung on the subject than
the one this URL points to

[https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-urges-galaxy-
note7-u...](https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-urges-galaxy-note7-users-
to-immediately-participate-in-the-replacement-program)

------
viraptor
I hope they add some visual element to distinguish the old and the new
version. Otherwise they'll annoy both organisations that banned the phones
(mostly airlines) because they won't be sure which one's safe, and the
customers because they will be constantly asked which one is it (or just asked
not to use it regardless).

------
taspeotis
This is old news? e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12410692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12410692)

~~~
draw_down
That's not a statement from Samsung.

------
j_koreth
Over 2 million Note 7's were sold. Sounds like it's going to be an expensive
process.

~~~
hprotagonist
conservative estimate is at least a billion.

------
nolite
If only Apple were so forthcoming about their defective products..

